# Who can send or scan me a map for the Sabbat Worlds Crusade



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Understood - deleted


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

For future reference mate, please see the following excerpt from forum rules regarding requesting copyrighted information:


> Do not posts links to illegal PDF downloads anywhere on Heresy. On the same note do not send them via PM or request them anywhere.


If you have any questions in the future, please feel free to contact me or other forum staff. Also, including your email address in a post is probably a bad idea, got some weirdos around and I'm sure you don't want your inbox flooded with porn


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Boc said:


> you don't want your inbox flooded with porn


Too late........mwahahaha, jokes.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Boc said:


> ...I'm sure you don't want your inbox flooded with porn


Damn right. It's already filled with all those Canadian Pharmacy and "Call me tonight - Sarah XOXOXO" offers!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Damn right. It's already filled with all those Canadian Pharmacy and "Call me tonight - Sarah XOXOXO" offers!


You mean if I provide my email I can get these offers?

Woo, sign me up. [email protected] 

Dirty singles wanting to have sex in my area, here I come...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Spambots peruse the internet looking for such unguarded email links, yes. Tis true.


----------

